# Cup size



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok so this might be a dumb question but Latte and Cappuccino cup sizes etc are often quoted in Ounces, is this how many ounces of water the cup will hold ?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

This refers to fluid ounces which is a measure of volume and not weight. As it happens a British fluid ounce of water does weigh an ounce, however an America fluid ounce of water weighs a little over an ounce. In metric terms a fluid ounce is roughly equal to 28ml in the UK and 30ml in the US. I suspect cafés like Starbucks use US fl oz because it is a US chain.

I hope this clarifies things a little.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

8oz cup roughly equal to 240mls

This is the volume of liquid the cup will hold


----------

